# Water Supplier (HELP!)



## stefani alex (May 8, 2013)

I am seeking tired of the chlorine smell from my tap water, even after filter system has been installed!! , So, I’ve decided to rent or buy a water machine dispenser and bottles water for my home. 
Does anybody know a HIGH QUALITY water supplier?


----------



## mamilli (Dec 29, 2012)

Hi,

Try checking with your employer as they might have a supplier they might pay for for drinking water. 

Ours is by cactus although the actual water we get is spritzer. The company covers the cost though so I dont know how much it costs.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------

